
Why Are There So Many C++ Testing Frameworks?  - cleverjake
http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2012/10/why-are-there-so-many-c-testing.html
======
justinjlynn
Well, <http://xkcd.com/927/> holds true again. I think these things are
awesome -- though, I wish they weren't presented as something that is supposed
to /reduce/ fragmentation. Perhaps it will at some point, but it probably
won't -- just like the others.

------
metatation
I think the "C++ is different in different environments, making it hard to
write portable C++ code" argument is pretty weak. Is C++ annoying across
different environments? Hell yeah, but I fail to see how is this any
different/worse than production code.

~~~
TimSAstro
Test frameworks use some pretty crazy tricks to produce a pleasant syntax with
good error debugging messages. For an example, see CATCH:
<https://github.com/philsquared/Catch/wiki>

I'd imagine this sort of stuff is much harder to port across systems than
regular production code.

------
Evbn
Go doesn't have this problem because the Go Team doesn't believe that testing
frameworks are a valid concept. For and If and Errorf are good enough for
anyone.

